

Ask HN: Are YC events open to every startup? - Paskulin

We are EU startup that will apply for (YC S12), but if we are not selected can we still participate in some YC event during the 3 months cycle? We would love too!
======
jan-hocevar
We would love to meet people that helps startups with their feedback!

